# [SOLVED] Shaky mouse pointer



## shermay

Hello,

I'm having a problem with this mouse pointer that's shaking. I barely open or click anything and while it's shaking, it moves slowly upward.

I think I accidently unplugged the usb plug from the PC and plugged it back. :sigh:

I tried to fix this by restarting but it still shakes.

The mouse is Logitech wireless optical.

Please advise.

Thanks! Shermay


----------



## darkmana

*Re: Shaky mouse pointer*

Why would unplugging/replugging it do any harm?
I know different surfaces can cause erratic mouse movement -- are you using a mousepad?


----------



## magnethead

*Re: Shaky mouse pointer*

surfaces will do it, wrong drivers will do it (i've had it happen where if i unplug and replug logitech items [which i almost exclusively have] windows will use a generic driver until told otherwise)


----------



## CB900F6

*Re: Shaky mouse pointer*

I had the same problem with my wireless optical Logitech. Not sure how close the USB drive on your computer is to your mouse, but i have my wireless USB transmitter plugged into a hub on the desk. I just moved the hub/transmitter around, positioned it a little closer to the pad, and the shaking stopped immediately.


----------



## shermay

*Re: Shaky mouse pointer*

I'm not using the mousepad and the usb plug is plugged on top of the tower. It has never shaked before until the accidential pull out.

Magnethead, how do I correct the driver?

Any suggestions, guy?

Thanks a lot guys,

Shermay


----------



## shermay

*Re: Shaky mouse pointer*

I discovered the problem - it's the Bamboo drawing tablet that was interfering with the mouse and now it's fine.

Problem solved!

S


----------



## alphabetasquire

the problem is two mice connected same time usb with one on a glossy surface. that ends that whew!:grin: SOLVED


----------

